# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *
 * تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد - تابع [3] الإيمان العقائدي - الجزء الثالث*
 [ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​

لقد أدرك الآباء إن هُناك عجز نابع من مفارقة مدهشه وهيَّ الأزلي الأبدي والمحدود الزمني.        
وليس الكلام هُنا على ضعف الإنسان الطبيعي فحسب، وإنما على العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه، عمق الجوهر الإلهي الفائق الإدراك. فالله غامض[1] لا يُمكن إدراك طبيعته، (( *عظمتك مختبئة فيك* )) حسب تعبير قداس يوحنا بن الرعد. 
فالله يُمكن أن نتكلم عنه بنعم أو بلا؛ فيُمكن أن أقول: ما هوَّ الله، ما هيَّ صفاته 
وأن أقول: ما ليس الله وما لا ينطبق عليه !! وبالطبع هذا يستلزم معرفته والدخول في شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد بسر الإيمان وعمل النعمة ... 

فالله وراء كل الموجودات فأعرفه أن شبهته بالموجودات، لأن كل ما هوَّ موجود يُعبر بصورةٍ ما عنه لأنه خلق جميع الأشياء: [ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم لأن الله أظهرها لهم. لأن أمورهُ غير المنظورة تُرى مُنذ خلق العالم مُدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته.. ] (رومية 1: 19و20) 
(وفي هذه الآية يأتي فعلين مرادفان "تُرى"، "مُدركة"، فأعمال الله في الخليقة ومصنوعاتها تُرى بالعين وتُفهم بالعقل. ولكن من خلال هذه الرؤية العينية يتم إدراك آخر واعٍ بالروح يظهر فيه الله بعظمة وهيبة لاهوته كخالق.)[2]  
   .. وأعرف الله أيضاً إن أنكرت ما هوَّ دونه أو ما ليس لهُ،[3] أو ما لا ينطبق عليه، فبالتقرير أعرفه وبالجهالة أعرفه!! 
أي من خلال آثاره في الموجودات أعرفه وأيضاً بنكران الحسيات والمعقولات أستطيع أن اتحد – بالنعمة – مع من كان فوق كل كيان وكل علم ومعرفة. 

بالتطهير والقداسة نصل إلى المجهول[4] الذي لا نعرفه بكل قدراتنا الخاصة، إلى سُكنى من كان فوق كل الموجود في داخلنا. فنحن مع الله، هذا يفوق كل إدراك وكل تعبير وكل موجود. والإنسان في هذه الحال غريب عن كل شيء وحتى عن نفسه (الساقطة والضعيفة) لأنه أصبح خارج طبعه[5] ومتحد بخيرٍ ما، فوق السمو عنده، متحد بمن يعلو فوق كل علو، ومن يسمو فوق كل سمو، ومن يفوق بطبعه كل معرفة أو فحص أو إدراك. وهذا هو اللاهوت التنزيهي. أُنزه الله عن كل الموجودات وعن صفات كل موجود أو الصفات التي أدركها بعقلي ومعرفتي، وهكذا أرتقي إليه وعندئذٍ *أعرفه بالحب*!   

لا شك أن هُناك الطريقة التقريرية، أي الذي  أُقرر فيها شيء عن الله، وهي طريقة المواقف، أي موقف حدث كخبرة بيني وبين الله ومن خلالها استطيع أن أُقرر شيئاً عنه، لأنه كشف لي ذاته بيقين، وأعلن لي ما هو فيه، وبالتالي استطيع أن أقول شيئاً عنه بإقرار صحيح يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس ومضمونه، وهذه سُلم نازلة من فوق، أي هذه هيَّ ظهورات الله لنا: الله يُظهر لنا ذاته أي يكشف لنا ذاته، لذلك يُمكن أن نُقرر عنه شيئاً.  


 ولكن كما قال القديس ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي: [ في ناسوت المسيح الفائق الجوهر، ظهر في الجوهر البشري – *هذا نزول إلينا فنستطيع أن نُقرر عنه* *شيئاً* – ولكنه ما زال خفياً، بعد هذا الظهور أو في هذا الظهور نفسه (فلا نستطيع ان نُقرر كل شيء أو نتكلم عن الجوهر الإلهي الفائق في كماله) ]
 وهذا ما يجعلنا لا نستطيع أن نُقرر شيئاً إلا بالسلب وهذا هوَّ اللاهوت التنزيهي. فالألوهية التي تفوق الجوهر في المسيح بعد التجسد بقيت خفية – سرية – بالرغم من الظهور أو في هذا الظهور عينه. 

والظهورات الإلهية تظهر الله فيما ليس هوَّ عليه، بل حسب ما يُمكننا أن نستوعب لنتقرب منه، ومثال ذلك يكفي أن ننظر إلى سفر الرؤيا لنعرف ذلك. 

ومثلاً أيضاً، أسماء الله، هيَّ صفات الله،[6] وليست معلومات عقلية، أو مجرد مفاهيم تُعطينا علماً إيجابياً عن طبيعة الله، ولكنها صور لتُكيف قوانا العقلية وتقودنا إلى رؤية ومشاهدة وإدراك على نحوٍ ما، من يفوق العقل بالإيمان، وهذا التأمل النابع من الإيمان بالله الحي الحاضر يجعل العقل والقلب يتفرس في الله برؤيا تتسع يوماً بعد يوم، وذلك على قدر نمو الإيمان والمحبة في القلب، وعلى قدر نقاوة القلب وطهارته بكلمة الله. 

ولذلك إن ظننا إن الله عظيم على طريقة عظماء هذا الدهر أو أن الله صالح ولكن صلاحه خير بكثير من صلاحنا، فنحن نكون مُخطئين جداً وبالضرورة، بل وأننا لم نصل بعد إلى الإيمان الحي الحقيقي، الذي يُعطي رؤيا حقيقية لله؛ فالله صالح أو مُحب..الخ، بطريقة ما، تفوق العقل ومدركات البشر كثيراً جداً، وتُعرف بالخبرة وحدها أي بالعشرة والشركة مع الله الحي.. 

لذلك هذه الأسماء أو أية صفة لله، إنما هيَّ درجات نرتقي عليها عن طريق التصور أو بمعنى أدق التأمل = الرؤيا الإيمانية، لنصل إلى المجهول الذي لا نعرفه، *لنصل إلى الاتحاد، لنصل للالتصاق به*. 
وهذا ما يقودنا إلى القول بأن الكتاب المقدس فيه آيات تجعلنا نقول أن الله يُدنى منه أي نستطيع أن نقترب إليه، وآيات تجعلنا نقول أن الله لا يُدنى منه ولا نستطيع أن نقترب إليه.  

وهذه هيَّ الطريقة التقريرية التي تجعلنا ننزل من فوق إلى أسفل أي نُقرر حقيقة قد رأيناها بسبب قرب الله الذي تنازل إلينا بمحبة، فنستطيع أن ننطق ونتكلم[7] عن الله حسبما كشف لنا عن ذاته.    

وهُناك طريقة التجريديات أي تجريد الشيء أي طريقة التنزيه، فنصعد من الموجود إلى الألوهية غير القابلة للإدراك. ومن هذه الناحية، الناحية التجريدية أي التنزيهية ليس الله واحدً عددياً، هوَّ فوق التمييز بين الواحد والمتعدد، لأن الله في المفهوم الإيماني ليس وحدة عددية!! 
بل هوَّ الأسمى من السمو ذاته، هوَّ الثالوث القدوس المطلق، والثالوث القدوس ليس مفهوماً حسابياً، بل هوَّ الله الذي أعلن لنا ذاته وأظهرها لنا ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد. هذا هوَّ الوجه الذي يُعَبِرّ به عن نفسه للإنسان،[8] أو الذي فيه أعلن نفسه للإنسان. فالله في حقيقته كما أعلنها لنا ثلاثة أقانيم ولكن في نفس الوقت لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الله واحد عددياً أو الله ثلاثة في نفسه، أي أن الله ليس واحداً و أثنين أو ثلاثة..الخ. كل مفهوم الحساب لا يُمكن أن ينطبق عليه. فالله ليس واحداً أو ثلاثة عددياً، فالله ليس مثله شيء. 

إن المفاهيم التي نكونها عن الله حسب عقلنا البشري وبالاستناد إلى التصور العقلي الصرف، فهذه كلها تُعتبر أصنام صنعها عقلنا عن الله، لأنني لن أستطيع أن أصور الله *حسب مفهومي ورؤيتي الخاصة*، فالنفس ترتقي من مفهوم لمفهوم كالعروس في نشيد الإنشاد التي تطلب من لا تستطع الوصول إليه وهيَّ *تعي تماماً إن الاتحاد لا نهاية لهُ والارتقاء لا حد لهُ*. 

يقول القديس إغريغوريوس النزينزي بلسان موسى في تأمل بديع: [ كنت أتقدم لأعرف الله ولذلك انفصلت عن المادة وعن كل ما هوَّ جسدي، جمعت نفسي ما استطعت في داخلي وصرت أرتقي إلى قمة الجبل.[9] ولكن عندما فتحت عيني، بصعوبة استطعت أن أراه من خلفه لأنه كان مغطى بالحجر أي بناسوت الكلمة المتجسد من أجل خلاصنا. لم أستطع أن أتأمل الطبيعة الأولى والكلية النقاوة التي لا يعرفها إلا نفسها أي الثالوث القدوس لأني لا أستطيع أن أتأمل ما هوَّ وراء الحجاب الأول الذي يخفيه الشاروبيم، ولكن أستطيع أن أرى *ما ينزل إلينا*، البهاء الإلهي الذي *يجعل نفسه منظوراً* في المخلوقات. ] 

فاللاهوت من هذه الناحية ليس معلومات عن الله ولكنهُ خبرة ما يفوق العقل أي إشراق الله على عقل الإنسان بالنعمة فيصير المصطلح اللاهوتي نور النفس وإشراق للعقل، فيصبح عقل الإنسان مستنير بنور الله، بل والنفس أيضاً تشع نوراً، فتتحول المصطلحات اللاهوتية من مجرد معلومات وأفكار عن الله إلى إشراق نور النعمة وفرح القلب الذي رأى الله في داخله ففرح جداً وابتهج للغاية فانطلق ينطق بمجده ويُخبِّر عنه.. 

*وعلى* ذلك لنا أن نُدرك أنه ليس لاهوتياً من يحمل شهادة من معهد لاهوتي،[10] فاللاهوتي الحقيقي – في الأساس والجوهر – إنسان يحيا حياة التوبة، ويحيا في حالة تجديد دائم ومستمر بقوة المعمودية المقدسة ومسحة الميرون وقوة الإفخارستيا ونور الإنجيل المقدس والصلاة المستمرة والصوم المقدس.. 
وطريق التكلم بالإلهيات هوَّ التأله نفسه أي اتحادنا بالكلمة أي بشخص المسيح كلمة الله[11] بالتقديس وتكريس القلب، ولذلك أعطت الكنيسة اسم لاهوتيين إلى أشخاص لم يدخلوا معاهد جامعية مثل: القديس يوحنا الرسول والقديس غريغوريوس والأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير والأنبا مقاريوس الكبير... وغيرهم، من الذين امتلئوا من الروح القدس وتشبَّعوا من النور الإلهي الذي أشرق عليهم بإشراقات نوره البهي.. 

عموماً مما سبق نستطيع أن نفهم ونُدرك ما هوَّ لاهوت الآباء الشرقيين، أي اللاهوت التنزيهي، فالطريق السلبي[12] أو التنزيهي، على حدّ التعبير العميق الذي للأب دوليباك، ليس إنكاراً، كما أن السلبية هي الدواء الوحيد للعجز عن التعبير إذ تُرغم على التسامي. ولذا فليس هيَّ من قبيل التصحيح البسيط، وليست دعوة إلى الفطنة، أو دعوة لاستخدام مفهوم جديد أو لفظٍ جديد، إنما هيَّ بلوغ لله الحي، هيَّ دعوة لتذوق الله "ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب". 
فالعبارات التي نصف بها الله أنه " الأكثر صلاحاً" أو "الأكثر حضوراً"..هيَّ نفي وإيجاب في آنٍ واحد، فهيَّ تحمل نوعاً ما من وصف لمن لا يُمكن إدراكه، وصفاً يقع في خبرة تُنشئ الوحدة. فنحن نقرّ بحقيقة الله بقربه منا فنراه صالح، ولكننا حينما نقترب إليه نجده صالح ليس على مستوى علمنا ومعرفتنا، بل نجده يفوق في صلاحه كل ما نعرفه عن الصلاح، فيصير لنا أكثر من صالح، لذلك ندعوه بأنه أكثر صلاحاً، وهذه اللفظة لا يُمكن أن تخرج من قلبنا إلا إذا اقترب منا الله واقتربنا منه، وهذه هيَّ الخبرة.. 

عموماً كُلَّما اختفى الله في سمو كيانه أمكن اختباره في قُربه الداخلي بصفته حاضر وقريب، متجسد، ولكنه في داخلي يُنير عقلي ويشُدني إليه. 
[ والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا (فينا حسب النص اليوناني) ورأينا مجده..ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا نعمة فوق نعمة ] (يو1) 
هذا هوَّ المقصود باللاهوت السلبي أو التنزيهي، الذي نُعبر به عن إيماننا الحي ذو الخبرة الواعية بالله، وإزاء هذا اللاهوت نجد إننا لا بُدَّ أن نَعبُرّ هِوة سحيقة بين المحدود وغير المحدود، بين الزمني والأزلي، بين المُعبرّ عنه وغير المُعَبرّ عنه، فنلتقي بالله في انسجام عَبر المسيح الرب في الروح القدس، وهذا هوَّ قصد الآباء في لاهوتهم السلبي. فمثلاً – كما قلنا سابقاً – عندما يُعَبرّ القديس كيرلس الكبير عن التجسد قائلاً: [ اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقةٍ ما، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ] فلا يُمكن أن نسبُر غور التجسد ونفهم هذا الاتحاد بحسب قصد القديس كيرلس الكبير، إلا بالعبور، من عالم إلى عالم، من الذي يُرى إلى الذي لا يُرى، من المنظور للغير منظور، فنُدرك العمق بالمشاهدة السرية الفائقة الشرح، وهذه المشاهدة هيَّ الإيمان عينه. 
[ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فإن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نُخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهيَّ مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً ] (1يوحنا 1: 1-4)​ 
وهكذا يكون المسيحي الحقيقي، الذي يعيش الفضائل الإلهية، الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة، يشتاق ويستمرّ في الشوق لمعرفة أدق لله، تحوَّله من الداخل، وتوطّد اتحاده بالله، وتجعله بالتالي أقدر على المحبة. وإذ يسعى ليجد الله، الله هوَّ الذي يجده؛ وإذ يسعى إلى الحقيقة الإلهية فهيَّ التي تسود عليه وترفعه إلى مستواها. 
لِذا يقول القديس إغريغوريوس النيصي*: [ أن تجد الله يعني أن تبحث عنه بلا انقطاع.. والحقّ أن من لا يشبع من الشوق إلى الله فهوَّ الذي يعرف الله.. فالله هوَّ من يُبحث عنه أبدا ]* 



عموماً وباختصار:
إن اللاهوت التنزيهي، كأسلوب هوَّ الذي يُعلّم الموقف الصحيح الذي يجب أن يقفه كل لاهوتي، أي كل من يؤمن إيمان حقيقي؛ فإننا لا نتفلسف وإنما نتغير، وهذا التغيير الدائم يكون لصورة الله، أي التشبع بشخص الكلمة حتى نصير معهُ واحداً: [ نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (القديس بولس الرسول) 
وفي هذا التحول المستمرّ الدائم، يُشاهد الإنسان بعقل مستنير بنور الحق الإلهي: الثالوث القدوس الواحد الوحيد الله محب البشرّ، أي يرى الله ثالوث وأيضاً يراه الله الواحد في أنٍ معاً، هذا الذي من شأنه أن يبقى خفياً في تجليه لذاته!!    

وهذه الخبرة اللاهوتية لا تُمارس إلا بالصلاة التأملية الرؤيوية، التي هيَّ ثمرة الإيمان والمحبة!! 
إلاَّ أنها أي الصلاة، تُغذي بدورها هاتين الفضيلتين وتقوياهما، وبالتالي تزداد الصلاة كمالاً، حتى تُصبح النفس أقرب إلى الله. 

لكن هذا الأمر لا يتمّ بفعل جُهد الإنسان، بلّ بفعل الروح القدس، الذي يُحوّل النفس المؤمنة من الداخل، وهيَّ بدورها تطيع عمل الروح القدس بمساهمة حُرة ومسئوله. 

عموماً الكل يشترك في هدف واحد هوَّ الامتلاء من الله والاتحاد به، عن طريق الصلاة التي لا يُمكن لغيرها أن يُهيئ قلب ووجدان الإنسان لاستقبال شخص الله الكلمة، والصلاة بعمقها هذا تبقى مرتبطة بالحياة والعمل، وليست تهرباً من الواقع والمسئولية فهيَّ إذ توحدنا بالله، تجعلنا أكثر قدرة على محبة جميع الناس مهما كانوا وأينما كانوا.. 

هذا هوَّ عمق الإيمان العقائدي، الذي يضع مسئولية على عاتق كل مسيحي إذ ينبغي أن يكون ذاك الوجه الذي يظهر به الله اليوم لبني جيلنا هذا.. 
___________________

[1] المقصود أن الله غير مُدرك للإنسان بسبب عظمة طبيعته وتفوقها وتميزها. 
[2] أنظر تفسير رومية للقمص متى المسكين ص165 
[3] مثال ذلك قول القديس كيرلس الكبير (اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما، بغير اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير) ومعنى بغير هوَّ المقصود به ما هوَّ ليس لهُ أي ما ليس لله. 
[4] طبعاً الله ليس بمجهولٍ أبداً ولكن المقصود هُنا هوَّ أنه مجهول بالنسبة لمعرفة الإنسان. 
[5] طبعاً المقصود هنا ليس تحول طبيعة الإنسان ولكن المقصود هوَّ خروج الإنسان من سلطان طبيعته المتسلطة عليه أي غير مشدود للأرض أو خاضع لفحص العقل ومدركاته الطبيعية إذ قد امتلاء من روح الله الغير قابل للفحص أو الإدراك، فيترك الإنسان نفسه في يد الله باستسلام عجيب غير مهتماً بالفحص بل مهتماً بالله أكثر من أي شيء آخر، بل يصبح مشدوداً إليه بالقلب والعقل وكل كيانه....   
[6] طبعاً أسماء الله ليست مجرد صفات للمعنى الدارج للكلمة فهيَّ تُعبر عن الله بشخصه، أي كشخص وليست مجرد صفة!! 
[7]بالرغم علمنا أننا نتحدث بما لنا أي بلغتنا الضعيفة التي لا تستطيع أن تُعبر عن الحقيقة في كمالها!!  
[8]ونحن نعلم بالطبع أن الثالوث القدوس ليس مجرد تعبير بل هوَّ شخص الله نفسه الواحد المثلث الأقانيم!!        
[9] يتكلم عن صعود موسى إلى الجبل عندما أخذ الشريعة. 
[10] طبعاً الدراسة مهمة للذين وهبهم الله حب الدراسة وهي وزنة لديهم ليعملوا بها، ولكن من المهم هوَّ أن لا تكون الدراسة مجرده من الإيمان الحي وعمل الله وإشراقات الله الرائعة على القلب والفكر، فمباركة هي الدراسة التي تُمزج بالإيمان ومحبة الرب من كل القلب والفكر والوجدان، فالمصطلح اللاهوتي لن يبقى حبيس العقل بل سيتحول لقوة نور إلهي يفتح البصيرة ويقوي النفس ويُشعل الحب، وذلك ليس فقط للإنسان الدارس بل لكل من يرى فيه نور النعمة.. 
[11] وطبعاً المقصود هوَّ أننا نصير مع الله واحد وليس تحول طبعنا إلى طبيعة الله أو طبيعة الله إلى طبيعتنا. والله أعطانا طريقة الاتحاد به وهوَّ من خلال أروع سرّ أعطاه لنا هو سرّ الإفخارستيا وسرّ الكلمة، والصلاة.  
[12] طبعاً المقصود ليس اللفظة في حد ذاتها بل المقصود أننا كيف نُعَبرّ عن الله بأدق ما يُمكن أي في إطار الخبرة وإعلان الله عن شخصه، عموماً آن الأوان أن نسمو فوق اللفظ، ومهما كانت المسميات واختلفت فالمعنى المقصود واضح على ضوء ما قلناه سابقاً،


_____يتبـــــــــع_____
والعنوان القادم هو: (4) كيف نفهم العقيدة
​


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جدا ربنا يباركك وتفيدنا دايما ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ن اللاهوت التنزيهي،  كأسلوب هوَّ الذي يُعلّم الموقف الصحيح الذي يجب أن يقفه كل لاهوتي، أي كل  من يؤمن إيمان حقيقي؛ فإننا لا نتفلسف وإنما نتغير، وهذا التغيير الدائم  يكون لصورة الله، أي التشبع بشخص الكلمة حتى نصير معهُ واحداً: [ نتغير  لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (القديس بولس  الرسول) 
وفي هذا التحول المستمرّ الدائم، يُشاهد  الإنسان بعقل مستنير بنور الحق الإلهي: الثالوث القدوس الواحد الوحيد الله  محب البشرّ، أي يرى الله ثالوث وأيضاً يراه الله الواحد في أنٍ معاً، هذا  الذي من شأنه أن يبقى خفياً في تجليه لذاته!!    

وهذه الخبرة اللاهوتية لا تُمارس إلا بالصلاة التأملية الرؤيوية، التي هيَّ ثمرة الإيمان والمحبة!! 
إلاَّ أنها أي الصلاة، تُغذي بدورها هاتين الفضيلتين وتقوياهما، وبالتالي تزداد الصلاة كمالاً، حتى تُصبح النفس أقرب إلى الله. 

لكن هذا الأمر لا يتمّ بفعل جُهد  الإنسان، بلّ بفعل الروح القدس، الذي يُحوّل النفس المؤمنة من الداخل،  وهيَّ بدورها تطيع عمل الروح القدس بمساهمة حُرة ومسئوله. 


ميرسي كتيييييييييير استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتكم ويعطينا قوة الإيمان الحي لكي نحيا في عمق أصالته بكل إخلاص للنفس الأخير، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 نوفمبر 2012)

رغم كبر المقال لكن شدني لقرأته 
لك اسلوب رائع في الكتابة بنعمة و لمسة الهية واضحة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك استاذ ايمن


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اسلوب جميل وسلس 
ومعلومات قيمة جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Well don Wayamonded you offer us the JUICE of all JUICE about the Infinity....! as usual the deepest subject have the Praying as a key of knowing GOD as his creature .....! well don


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم جميعاً يا إخوتي ويهبنا قوة حياة الإيمان النابض بقوة الله
كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## shyib takla (14 مايو 2016)

مقال رائع .. ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2016)

*وحياتك يا غالي ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
*​


----------

